# What Would SPs Do?



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ActionAsh said:


> 1: Make all the money that goes to unnecessary shit like war and capitalism be re-directed into the health care system.
> 2: Change food, people should buy local. With all the energy spent to make sure people can eat New Zealand kiwifruit in america (international food exports etc.) be directed into feeding the hungry peoples with no money all over the world.
> 3: Legalize Marijuana
> *4: Have every experience in the world.*
> ...


There's plenty of things I don't need to experience. I would go into them, but they're so unpleasant I don't even want to type them out.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

It's weird but I've often thought about this, like if i won the lottery or inherited a ton of money. At first, I'd probably travel and do photography of all the wonderful places in the world. Go to wonderful concerts, orchestral or otherwise, enjoy good food from all the different places, and meet new people. Visit ancient sites of civilizations past.

I don't know if i'd buy cars, houses, all that. I'd care more about seeing the world and enjoying the Arts' in all it's wonderful splendor as much as possible. I don't know if i'd exactly have a 'home' persay, i think i would just stay at hotels and crash at my diff. relatives' places all over the country or my friend's places. 

This is probably what i would do.


----------



## xGravity (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't tell anyone, of course. I would secretly help friends and family with their debts, which would mysteriously disappear.

I'm not interested in living lavishly, and I'd much rather prefer a small, functional home. I'd want to build my own house, then I'd travel the world. 

Never eat fast food again.

I'd have a secret base underground. Only a select few will know of it's existence. 

Take piano lessons and art classes.

Donate to different charities/organizations. Oversee that my money is being spent accordingly.

Weed.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That would be a great scene in a movie!



Inari said:


> I would die face down in a comically large pile of cocaine.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

First, quit my day job and pay off mine and my families debt. Relax. Buy my parents a house. Buy myself a couple hundred acres in a wooded lot. Build a cute little cottage on it. Cats, ponds, greenhouse and garden. Then, finally start devoting more of my time to hobbies I've always wanted to explore. Travel! Adopt children. Donate my time and money to good causes. Try to make a difference in the lives of the less fortunate.


----------



## Zulu (Oct 15, 2011)

I would buy a lot of land somewhere in the west, build my own Hearst Castle, buy cars, weapons or anything that fits my fancy and buy the Cubs and use my money to make them not suck.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd travel the world, experiencing loads of weird sights and sounds. I'd buy a recording studio and a vast amount of instruments and just mess around on all of them, and get someone to teach me how to make music. In fact, having the money to do so, I'd probably get into everything; singing, dancing, painting...I'd pay off my parent's debts, my student loans...

I wouldn't let the money get to my head though- in fact, I'd probably spend a lot of time alone in my room after receiving the news, settling my feet on the ground. I'd tell my friends once, and tell them to come to me if they're ever in serious money trouble, but avoid mentioning it from then on. I may buy just one big gift for each of them, or take them on holiday once, that's it. I would never consider myself below them and still go out with them, and 'ration' my money on nights out. 

I would also consider investing my money in something, and of course I would start giving to charity.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

What I'd do with 100 million dollars

1. I would give some of it away, mostly to sick or starving children.
2. On Halloween, use some of it to take a trip or trips to scary attractions, and bring a couple people along.
3. Take a trip to Six Flags, again bring a couple people along.
4. Buy a few video games and pc games I want.

That's it for now.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Invest in some scientists to create a machine to make me smart enough to use the money for a good reason lol.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I would immediately travel more. I would visit some people after wandering off on my own for a week or so into nature and so forth. I would not work for at least one year, maybe never again, but at least a year of just...being. Wandering. Doing stuff. Hanging out. Except with so much money that I could be a lot more expansive with where I wandered and the stuff I did. 

I would also buy a house, a historical home in a safe neighborhood - probably a Victorian or a Queen Anne, so then I'd have this house to decorate and furnish and that would be awesome. I would have a garden for my house as well. 

I'd definitely give money to my family and make sure they were taken care of, as well as giving money to various charities.

I would probably eventually do some volunteer work with animals or the environment after I decided that I didn't want to wander so much and could stay in one place for a while.

I'd definitely have awesome clothes and get a professional massage once a week and go to spas and drink expensive wine and go to Europe, yep I'd do all that.

I'd surely also buy a bunch of books and movies.

Let's see...I'd go to the dentist and have my teeth bleached; buy new glasses + contacts. I'd also schedule breast reduction surgery.

At this point I'd live happily ever after, just living my life, doing what I wanted, and helping people whenever I could.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd probably spend the cash like one of the ISFPs here would :crazy:


----------



## Field (Oct 5, 2011)

I would fund my hobbies and pay for education in the practical topics which directly relate to me being a maestro expert in my chosen field .


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Hello SPs. I'm doing some research and I could use your assistance. Only SPs should post in this thread.
> 
> You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route.
> 
> ...


There are so many things I want to do that I would probably try to do all of them...
1. Get a really kickass wardrobe that fits me perfectly and makes me stand out and feel confident. I don't feel self-conscious about liking fashion.
2. Learn how to ride a motorcycle and how to fix up the engine. Then buy a fleet of them.
3. Do the same thing with vintage cars and SUVs.
4. Do the same thing with guns. I really want to learn how to shoot but I just haven't gotten around to it.
5. Travel everywhere in the world that I want to travel, just so that I can experience anything I want to. I want to know what it's like to walk through the streets of Paris, Mumbai, Sao Paolo, Barcelona, Cairo, and so much more, and I'd love to have the money to be a world traveler.
6. Form a rock band or fund my own music or film (or filmmaking) career. Because that would be so much fun! And music and theatre have always been a huge part of my life. It's always been a dream of mine that was never realistic enough to actually happen.
7. Give some money to my sister to help achieve #6 because that's actually something she wants to do.
8. Fund enough autism research to completely cure my little brother, or at least enough so that he'll be able to live independently and have the kind of life I hope he can.
9. Buy a ton of books and movies, because I've always been a bit of a bookworm.
10. Invest enough time, money, and energy into getting my ninth-degree black belt in Taekwondo instead of having to settle for a lesser degree because of the reality of having my own job and my own life.

As for taking over the world, that would be really fun (MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA), and I've been told I would be able to do it. I might do it for fun with a ENTJ friend of mine who wants to become "Emperor of the UN" (yes, ladies, and gentlemen, you did not read this wrong) and then let him go off and rule the world while I do things I really care about.


----------

